# Tire/wheel size and handling: Whaaa?



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi,

I've got a 93 325i with stock 15" wheels and size 205 Continental tires (the OEM type).

The handling is ok, but a little mushy in the corners. Feels like the tires sort of roll over a bit.

Can someone explain how a different tire and wheel size may affect handling on this vehicle? I've heard that taller tires are better, that wider tires are better and that bigger wheels (given the same width) are better?

What would folks consider optimal for this car?

Thanks!
Max


----------



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

I would go with 225/45/17 tires on 17 X 8 rims. Go to www.tirerack.com to look at different rims on your BMW and choose the style you like. Jim at the tire rack can answer your question on tire manufacturers that fit in your budget.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

dinanti said:


> *I would go with 225/45/17 tires on 17 X 8 rims. Go to www.tirerack.com to look at different rims on your BMW and choose the style you like. Jim at the tire rack can answer your question on tire manufacturers that fit in your budget. *


I second this suggestion.

I was going to suggest 225s on 17s, but your answer is much more thorough.


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Do you know if those will fit without rubbing? Also, I discovered that dinan makes a handling package that lowers the car a little (stage 1). Wondering if that would then cause 225/45/17 to rub?

Regards,
Max


----------



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a Dinan stage II suspension. No rubbing at all.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

2b9m3w said:


> *Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Do you know if those will fit without rubbing? Also, I discovered that dinan makes a handling package that lowers the car a little (stage 1). Wondering if that would then cause 225/45/17 to rub?
> 
> ...


You should have no rubbing problems. I can't imagine a Dinan Stage I suspension kit lowering the car much below the typical OEM Sport Package (which is lower than your non-sport package car by an inch or so...)

I am still running the stock SP wheels that came with my car which are shod with 225/50/16 tires. Going to 225/45/17 only changes the sidewall thickness and not the overall diameter of the tire. Also, 225/45/17 is the OEM size for BMW's that come with 17x8 wheels.

There are members here running lowered cars on 18" wheels on much wider rubber and are not having any rub problems. No worries.

I also want to recommend Jim at Tirerack...he is knows his tires and will not steer you wrong.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

try pumping up the tires a little more and see if you still have the problem?


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

dinanti said:


> *I would go with 225/45/17 tires on 17 X 8 rims. Go to www.tirerack.com to look at different rims on your BMW and choose the style you like. Jim at the tire rack can answer your question on tire manufacturers that fit in your budget. *


Why not have a little more rubber for cornering? I went with 235/40/17 (SO3's) on 17x8 wheels (BBS RK's). Although I'm not sure if your E36 maxes out at 225 or not. Just a thought.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

2b9m3w said:


> *Hi,
> 
> I've got a 93 325i with stock 15" wheels and size 205 Continental tires (the OEM type).
> 
> ...


While I concur with the above recommendations, considering we are talking about a '93 with OE size wheels and tires, if you find that a 17 inch wheel & tire is too expensive, you will also get a nice upgrade with 225/50R-16 tires on 16" alloys -- and at a lower price point. While the "cutting edge" tires these days are most popular in 17 and 18 inch sizes, most are still available in the old standby 225/50R-16.

In addition, I vaguely remember some warnings for E36 cars that 17s should only be fitted on cars with SP or those with a steering modification -- to limit lock? Somebody with more recent E36 experience than I may have an input here...


----------

